# shop drawings



## المهندسة65 (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استلمت العمل في شركة مقاولات وطلب مني ان اتقن الshop drawings فهل من احد يوضح لي ما هو وخطوات العمل حتى اتقن العمل به؟ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## adel albanhawe (13 يونيو 2009)

ببساطة توضيح جميع التفاصيل علي الرسومات الاصلية وعمل تنسيق بينها وبين اعمال الكهرباء والصرف --او اي 
اعمال اخري 
مثلا في لوحة السقف توضحي جميع الابعاد وعمل تفريد للحديد واماكن الوصلات 
لو في فتحات للدكتات يجب توضيحها
مطابقة المعماري مع الرسم الانشائي والواجهات وسقوط كمر وفتحات الابواب واي شئ يجب عمله قبل الصب
يعني يجب دراسة المشروع كوحدة متكاملة واعتماد حل امشاكل ان وجدت عن طريق shop dwg


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (13 يونيو 2009)

If you are a civil engineer, it may be only the rebar shop drawings for concrete.


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (19 يونيو 2009)

الموضوع يا جماعة اكبر و اضخم من ما تتصوروا الاخ المهندس الى بيقول انها لو مهندسة مدنية هيكون تفريد حديد كلا غير صحيح المهندسة لم تحدد مجال المشاريع التى تعمل بها الشركة هل هي انشاء مباني ام بنية تحتية

لو بنية تحتية بيكون الموضوع كبييييييييييير جدا مثل إعادة تصميم بعض أعمال خطوط المياه و الصرف الصحي و الطرق و الأرصفة و خطوط الغاز و إجراء تعديلات أخرى أثناء التنفيذ موووووووال

دا بالإضافة للتنسيق مع قسم المساحة بخصوص بعض المناسيب و الإحداثيات و احيانا الذهاب للموقع لمشاهدة بعض المشاكل


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (20 يونيو 2009)

I am wondering if the contractor is supposed to redesign the utilities!!, what the designer is doing then.
All I said, the shop drawing could be rebar shop drawing, and didn't neglect other possibilities.
And I think if a contractor needs to Redesign all the mentioned scope, it means there was nothing right all all in the original design!!
If the work is in a place where there is no as builts at all, the contractor can help, but not nesseserly design.
In most projects in north america, no shop drawings required for utilities.
Regards


----------



## foratfaris (21 يونيو 2009)

فكرة عمل الشوب دراوينغ تستند الى اخذ رأي المنفذ بعين الاعتبار...
لان المصمم قد لا يكون ملما" .. او ليس لديه الخبرة الناتجة عن التنفيذ...
وبالتالي يتم اخراج الرسوم التنفيذية مع التعديلات المقترحة على الرسوم ليتم اعتمادها من قبل الاستشاري
احيانا تؤدي التعديلات الى نتائج مهمة من الناحية الاقتصادية (وفر)او الفنية (زيادة الجودة او..)
وبالتالي يتم التكامل بين التصميم والتنفيذ


----------



## مجدالطرق (4 يوليو 2009)

المقصود بها عمل الرسومات التفصيلية للاعمال المدنية والتي توضح ماسيتم عمله وبالتفصيل الدقيق وجميع المعلومات التي لاتحويها المخططات و الموجودة في المواصفات العامة والخاصة للمشروع المتعاقد علية ويمكن تعديل وتلافي المشاكل التي تظهر خلال التنفيذ بتعديل الرسومات التفصيلية وتعد البا ببرنامج الاوتوكاد


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (4 يوليو 2009)

مهندس مصطفى قال:


> الموضوع يا جماعة اكبر و اضخم من ما تتصوروا الاخ المهندس الى بيقول انها لو مهندسة مدنية هيكون تفريد حديد كلا غير صحيح المهندسة لم تحدد مجال المشاريع التى تعمل بها الشركة هل هي انشاء مباني ام بنية تحتية
> 
> لو بنية تحتية بيكون الموضوع كبييييييييييير جدا مثل إعادة تصميم بعض أعمال خطوط المياه و الصرف الصحي و الطرق و الأرصفة و خطوط الغاز و إجراء تعديلات أخرى أثناء التنفيذ موووووووال
> 
> دا بالإضافة للتنسيق مع قسم المساحة بخصوص بعض المناسيب و الإحداثيات و احيانا الذهاب للموقع لمشاهدة بعض المشاكل



أخي الفاضل المهندس مصطفى

السلام عليكم

أتفق معك أن إعداد Shop drawings ليس بالأمر السهل ، ونستطيع القول أن في الأصل دراسة وممارسة الهندسة بكافة تخصصاتها ليس بالأمر الهين ، ولكن يمكن لأي مهندس أن يتصور ما هي خطوات إعداد مخططات الورشة محل السؤال .

فالمهندس يتخرج من كلية الهندسة بعد أن تعرض لتدريبات قوية متعددة تُعِدُّه لأن يتصور المشكلات الهندسية التي قد يتعرض لها ، ليس فقط المشكلات التي تعرض لها أثناء الدراسة ولكن أي مشكلات أخرى قد تقابله أثناء مزاولة المهنة .

وأظنك تتفق معي ، أخي الفاضل ، أن المهندس الأكثر خبرة عليه التزام بالأخذ بيد زميله الأقل خبرة ، بأن يوضح له الأمور الغامضة عليه ويبسطها له ، بلا تضخيم للمسائل أو تهويل الأمور أو تعقيدها.

شـــويـــة شــــويــــة يا مـصــطــفــى بلاش ال :73:

والله الموفق​


----------



## نيهال احمد (8 سبتمبر 2009)

و الله انا شايفة ان المهندس لازم يكون احتك بالطبيعة احتكاك كبير بمعنى انك لازم تنزلى و تشوفى الحاجة قبل ما تصميميها او تنفذلها الshop drawwings لان المهندس الاكثر كفاءة هو اللى نزل و شاف احسن من اللى سمع ... انا كنت زيك برده بس نزلت site , و اتعلمت الاول و بعد كدة فهمت و طبقت ..بالتوفيق


----------



## engahmedezz (8 سبتمبر 2009)

كلام صحيح يا مهندسة نيهال اتفق معك علية 
وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## aladdinkhalil (29 مارس 2010)

جميلة جداً هذه التعليقات التي لم ترد على السؤال , حقاً من قال لا أعلم فقد أفتي.
لو راجعتم إجاباتكم لوجدتموها بالضبط كمن يسأل عن عنوان السفارة السعودية في القاهرة فيجيبة أحدهم قائلاً يا أخي السعودية بتعامل المصريين بطريقة سيئة ويعلق أخر يا ليتني أزور الحرم ويعلق ثالث تخيل لو صعدنا بدل السعودية إلى كأس العالم!!!!!!!! 
وبالطبع ألذ الردود هو الرد بالإنجليزية من عربية على عرب وربما لوحة المفاتيح لا تعمل والمصيبة أن الإنجليزية بها أخطاء يعني شبة ركيكة وعلى العموم أنا لا أقصد السخرية ولكن من قبيل الدردشة مع الأصدقاء وأمجاد يا عرب أمجاد.
أما بالنسبة للسؤال فأنا لا أعلم.
ما رأيكم في عبقريتي .
والمنشور الإستاتيكي في البعد الفيثاغورثي يستند إلى الفكر المعماري الحلامنتيشي في اللاوعي المتكور 
تحياتي للجميع.


----------



## eng_rehab (1 يونيو 2010)

> جميلة جداً هذه التعليقات التي لم ترد على السؤال , حقاً من قال لا أعلم فقد أفتي.
> لو راجعتم إجاباتكم لوجدتموها بالضبط كمن يسأل عن عنوان السفارة السعودية في القاهرة فيجيبة أحدهم قائلاً يا أخي السعودية بتعامل المصريين بطريقة سيئة ويعلق أخر يا ليتني أزور الحرم ويعلق ثالث تخيل لو صعدنا بدل السعودية إلى كأس العالم!!!!!!!!
> وبالطبع ألذ الردود هو الرد بالإنجليزية من عربية على عرب وربما لوحة المفاتيح لا تعمل والمصيبة أن الإنجليزية بها أخطاء يعني شبة ركيكة وعلى العموم أنا لا أقصد السخرية ولكن من قبيل الدردشة مع الأصدقاء وأمجاد يا عرب أمجاد.
> أما بالنسبة للسؤال فأنا لا أعلم.
> ...



:18:


----------



## mo7ammad (2 أغسطس 2010)

aladdinkhalil
ممكن اتعرف عليك ؟


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (17 أغسطس 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء ونشكركم علي تلك المعلومات الرائعة بارك الله فيكم


----------

